# Flush King Or Dual Flush Pro?



## sl1960a

I'm not wanting to put a hole in my black water tank (yet), so I'm looking into purchasing a tank flusher. I know the Flush King and Camco Dual Flush Pro are somewhat similar. I was wondering if anybody had any experience/opinions on which would be the better purchase.

Thanks - Mark


----------



## Sayonara

Nope not me sorry. I added a Quickie Flush!! Works great and cutting the hole in the tank was a piece of cake!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Cut the hole....you'll be very glad you did!!


----------



## Ghosty

sl1960a said:


> I'm not wanting to put a hole in my black water tank (yet), so I'm looking into purchasing a tank flusher. I know the Flush King and Camco Dual Flush Pro are somewhat similar. I was wondering if anybody had any experience/opinions on which would be the better purchase.
> 
> Thanks - Mark


Both of them basically do nothing more then simply allow the water level to be raised -- then flushed -- raised -- then flushed ..

a Quickie Flush or Tornado allows water to be sprayed into the Black Tank helping waste be flushed out...

of course -- and please don't laugh -- but the best thing that i have ever used is that $8.00 hand held plastic wand you can buy at WalMart that does nothing but attaches to the water hose and blasts high pressure water stream out of four holes ... the wand can easily put 10Xthe amount of water pressure out compared to the QF or Tornado

I have the FlushKing

I have the Tornado ..

and i have that wand...

and the wand works best --

of course I have a 23RS which means the rest room is right next to the front door so its easy to get the wand in and out ...

and i only use the wand about every 4 months to do a really good cleaning... the rest of the times i use the Tornado every trip out...

and don't forget to use a cup of CALGON Water Softner every 4 trips out... That coats the tank really well and provides a teflon type slippery coating...


----------



## 4campers

Ghosty said:


> I'm not wanting to put a hole in my black water tank (yet), so I'm looking into purchasing a tank flusher. I know the Flush King and Camco Dual Flush Pro are somewhat similar. I was wondering if anybody had any experience/opinions on which would be the better purchase.
> 
> Thanks - Mark


Both of them basically do nothing more then simply allow the water level to be raised -- then flushed -- raised -- then flushed ..

a Quickie Flush or Tornado allows water to be sprayed into the Black Tank helping waste be flushed out...

of course -- and please don't laugh -- but the best thing that i have ever used is that $8.00 hand held plastic wand you can buy at WalMart that does nothing but attaches to the water hose and blasts high pressure water stream out of four holes ... the wand can easily put 10Xthe amount of water pressure out compared to the QF or Tornado

I have the FlushKing

I have the Tornado ..

and i have that wand...

and the wand works best --

of course I have a 23RS which means the rest room is right next to the front door so its easy to get the wand in and out ...

and i only use the wand about every 4 months to do a really good cleaning... the rest of the times i use the Tornado every trip out...

and don't forget to use a cup of CALGON Water Softner every 4 trips out... That coats the tank really well and provides a teflon type slippery coating...
[/quote]

I have a 26RKS and use a Flush King and like it a lot. I also put in Calgon and have a wand thats it and it works great this way. I too don't want to or wish to put holes into my tank. Just don't like the idea of putting holes into the tank. I like it the way it is now.


----------



## Y-Guy

I started off with a Flush King and still have it. However once I installed a in tank flush it put the Flush King shame. I would put the hole in the tank and be done with it.

Basically the flush king just fills the tank with water, then you drain it. The in tank sprayers actually spray the tank, hitting the gunk and knocking it loose to be drained out. The flush king is a good product and if you couldn't install an in tank flush system it would be adequate, but they really don't compare.

In my case I had used the Flush King to clean my tank before I installed the sprayer, after I installed it I thought I'd do a rinse to see if it got any gunk out of the tank any better then the flush king did. OMG it was gross how much more stuff it got out of the tank. It sold me on the spot.


----------



## lori26

Ghosty --- Never heard about Calgon.................can you tell me how much to put in, how often and Calgon "what" ?

Thanks, Lori


----------



## vdub

IMHO, you don't need any of that stuff. Save your money. Just remember to keep 4 or 5 gallons of water in the tank and, if possible, drive a while before dumping. Even if you can't drive and mix things up a bit, it doesn't seem to be a problem. I bought a Quicky-Flush, carried it around with me for a year, just in case I might need it. Finally, I took it back to CampingWorld about 2 years ago. My 2 cents.....


----------



## Oregon_Camper

lori26 said:


> Ghosty --- Never heard about Calgon.................can you tell me how much to put in, how often and Calgon "what" ?
> 
> Thanks, Lori


The theory with Calgon is it will get on the side of the tanks and help keep them slick so "stuff" doesn't stick. We've been doing this for about 2 years and I think it's helping. Out Black Tank lights read empty after we dump the tank...so that is good news.


----------



## Sayonara

I have to remember the Calgon trick this season. What was the magic potion again? Was it 1 cup of the powder???


----------



## vdub

We do the Calgon thing. Don't measure or anything. We just put in maybe a half cup slowly (it's powder) while putting several gallons in the tank. Not sure if it helps or not, but it doesn't hurt. Our gauges stopped working reliably ages ago, but that, too, is not much of a problem. We have a pretty good feel for what the level in the tanks is.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I get close to a cupful...put in hot water to disolve...the pour it in.

Perhaps I don't need to do the hot water step.









What are others doing?


----------



## sl1960a

Hi, I just got home from tonight's gig!!









Thanks for all the great suggestions. It's great to hear all the suggestions from all of you experienced campers. THIS SITE IS AWESOME!!

That said, since this is my first season with a TT and I'm seasonal camping, I won't be doing any traveling. Adding water to slosh around while driving won't work for me. Also since I'm new, I don't want to install a Quickie Flush or Tornado. I just want to go slow, do some easy mods first, and get to learn (and enjoy) my first TT. Heck, I haven't even slept in it yet!!









I was inspired by what Ghostly said (in an earlier thread actually) where he said he had good luck with a wand - I've already purchased a flexible wand with the spinner end. I guess I thinking a tank flusher would be helpful too.

Do I really need one? If not, I can put the money towards something else.









If a tank flusher would help I'm back to my original post of this thread - I know the Flush King and Camco Dual Flush Pro are somewhat similar. I was wondering if anybody had any experience/opinions on which would be the better purchase. I see where the Flush King is angled and can rotate. It's also on sale at CW. The Dual Flush Pro seems to be close to a Flush King and it is less than half the price of a FK on Amazon (under $20). I know cheap can be bad, but was looking for anybody who has had any experience or opinions on either of these two tank flushers. I'd like to know which one of these would be the better purchase.

Thanks - Mark

PS - I've also read that Calgon can damage water plumbing seals - is this false or is this one for Outbacker Mythbusters?


----------



## fspieg

Oregon_Camper said:


> I get close to a cupful...put in hot water to disolve...the pour it in.
> 
> Perhaps I don't need to do the hot water step.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are others doing?


I just put in about a hand full with about 2 gal of water and wish it luck. Not sure if it really does anything, might just be witch craft, but the theory sounds good and does not seem to do any harm.


----------



## Rip

I put one cap full of the liquid Calgon in all tanks!!!!!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

We weren't brave enough to cut the tank either and neither was our dealer. Sooo...we use a Sewer Solution and really like it. Every now and then, I will bring out the wand and blast the tank. We also use the water softener but had trouble finding the powder so we use the liquid. DW creates a magic potion of the stuff before we leave for a trip and dumps the secret mixture (it is a gallon or so) in. The stuff sloshes around on the trip down and coats the tank. Seems to work well thus far!

The major downside of a Sewer Solution/Flush King type of device is that the time you spend getting the tank clean when you are dumping is dramatically longer than it is with a Tornado or QF. The Fill/Flush cycle will be repeated many times before I get all the "stuff" out to my satisfaction. Because of this, on our next camper, I will be getting a Tornado or QF. 30-40 minutes dumping/filling/flushing in the searing Texas heat can make for a rough start to a trip home.

-CC


----------



## n2striper

I can only find the liquid calgon water softner and that took some time. Who has the power type? I have been using the liquid but it is so expensive.

Bobby Allen
Portsmouth Va.


----------



## Sayonara

Remember to let the tanks fill (not overflow) then dump. Dont leave the tanks open.
First black, then gray !


----------

